# bacterial vaginosis - help please



## irishqueen

Had my 15 week appointment and apparantly the smear they did at 12+4 showed bacterial vaginosis which I have been given metronidazole antibiotics to take! Bloody leaflet says not to be taken in pregnancy but googled it and it is given! Help ... Do I take or not? I have no symptoms but don't want to risk prem labour! Any advice please???????


----------



## lilprince

I had this when I was pregnant with my second. I cant remember exactly what my midwife told me to do but it was something natural and it totally worked. I know thats not much help but try maybe googling natural remedies? Ill lokk around around too! Good luck !!!


----------



## Leighann89

Hi don't know if this is abit late? I was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis last week I was 31 weeks pregnant. I was given some cream and syringes and had to self insert. I hate taking anything unneccessary in pregnancy and always avoid pain killers etc if possible ! I'd rather be in pain with toothache or headache lol ! But my midwife advised me that they wouldn't prescribe something that wasn't safe. Also BV can cause preterm labour and low birth weights if left untreated ! It also made me have spotting! If your not happy taking tablets maybe you could ask for the internal cream or says on the leaflet it is safe after 1 st trimester! Xx hope you're better soon


----------



## blinkybaby

Try natural bio-live yogurt before you use the anti-biotics. They wouldn't prescribe them if they weren't OK to take during pregnancy, but if you are unsure you could ring your GP for their reassurance before taking them. xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had BV and was prescribed Metronidazole too, I was 1st tri and didnt know whether to take it but the risks of BV outweigh the risks to the baby. I spoke to a consultant until I was convinced it was ok, maybe you could phone someone and explain you're concerned about taking it due to the leaflet?


----------



## booflebump

Metronizadole does say its counter-indicated for pregnancy in the leaflets. However, the risks of BV outweigh the risks of the medication which is why the doctors prescribe it. Lots of women take it to no ill-effect so please dont worry :hugs:


----------



## KandyKinz

Metronidazole is classified as having a category B pregnancy risk. Meaning either studies done on animals showed no fetal risk OR studies done on animals showed fetal risks but then further studies done on humans showed there to be no fetal risks to humans. 

So in the pharmaceutical world... metronidazole is considered to be one of the safer medicines to take.

But there is natural alternatives you can try first like plain natural yogurt (applied topically), or topical use of garlic (insert a clove into vagina for an hour or so 2 or 3 times a day until it clears up.... sew a string to the garlic clove so you don't spend all day fishing it out!), taking oral probiotics can also be helpful (eg acidophilus... the refrigerated stuff is preferred.)

Also, the link between bacterial vaginosis and preterm labour has only been demonstrated in women who have symptomatic bacterial vaginosis (eg Loads and loads of abnormal vaginal discharge and noticable odour). Because of that there's now controversy as to whether or not even testing for BV in asymptomatic pregnant women is even worthwhile as it's now being considered appropriate practice not to treat it until symptoms become present.


----------



## lovejoy

Should be fine if your Midwife or GP told you to take it.I had BV in the early stage and took Balance Activ Vaginal Gel you can buy it at Boots.It's 7 sticks of gel that you insert before bed and no it doesn't hurt.

The box says it is safe to use during pregnancy, however, you should see your doctor if think you may have a vaginal infection during pregnancy.


----------

